# Mounting TV over fireplace that has shiplap



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Personally, I'd remove that shiplap, then find out where the Studs are, finish the Wall and install the TV Mount.
After the TV is mounted, you won't miss the shiplap anymore anyways.😎
Before you finish the Wall, have an Electrician mount a dual gang electric Box just below the TV mount.
I hope you have devices (DirecTV, Roku, Firestick, etc.) that can be hidden behind the TV.
The Remotes will most likely work, since they operate in RF.
Have Fun!


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

How is the shiplap mounted to the wall? Assuming it's nailed it it should be nailed to the studs, and you can use that to spot the stud locations. If you can't visually see the nails, use a strong magnet to find them. If they're all in a vertical row that's where a stud is.


----------

